# One word story



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Ok we're gonna play a little game here. Each member will post what happened next in our little story here. One word per post and lets see where we take this baby


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Ill start it off

There


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

end. :smile:


----------



## Kain (Mar 13, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> end. :smile:


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

thats there not the retard


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

haha.. i know.. i was just being stupid.
lets start over.

you said THERE..

i say..

WASNT


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

I'll start it again...

Drinking


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

at


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

the


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

bar


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

so


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

oh man this the the best legal way to whore

people


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

bang


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

eachother


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

hard


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

damn i can post whore my way to 10,000 posts like this.

in


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

the


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

corners.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

and


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

spank


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

the


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

monkey


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

untill


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

it


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

got


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

wah the heck is phishin06 doin.. just readin?


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

BIG


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

yup

warts


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

then


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

ate


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

the


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

woah.. 2nd page already.


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

outcome


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

was


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

gaunaria


----------



## Fallenangel0210 (Dec 15, 2003)

so


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

it


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

stank


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

up


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

her


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

ass


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

really


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

REALLY


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

hard


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

like


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

wood


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

she


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

wanted


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

more


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

c*ck


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

to


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

tickle


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

and


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

her


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

achin


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

leg


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

was


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

rubbin


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

up


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

against


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

my


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

big


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

hairy


----------



## Honda99_300ex (Apr 18, 2003)

Toe


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

aka


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

afro puff


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Thats the fastest Ive ever read 3 pages.

As for this being legal...hahaha...well since its all in fun I guess. We'll see how long this goes though.


----------



## tecknik (Jul 18, 2003)

then


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

GORRILLAS


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

came


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

ARMED


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

with


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

deoderant


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

eating


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

spaghetti


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

caviar


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

killed


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

smelly


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

poop


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

ODOURS


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

that


----------



## traumatic (Jan 29, 2003)

burn


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

fast


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

stains


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

in


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

colorful


----------



## drewbee (Aug 27, 2003)

goat


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

sperm.

New Sentence....


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

pickeljuice


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

is


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

very


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

fun


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

when


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

squeezed


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

like


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

supple


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

round


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

cans


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

that


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

throw


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

women


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

goo


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

all


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

over


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

the


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

yellow


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

anus


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)




----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

spunk


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

and


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

sperm


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

came


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

all


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

out


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

on


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

kids


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

asses


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

screamed


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

loudly


----------



## Jags (Aug 4, 2003)

and


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

shot


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

straight


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

omg 5 pages.. look what you started adiopunk.. ahhahah


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> omg 5 pages.. look what you started adiopunk.. ahhahah


 Thank you thank you thank you not lets get back to the story

forward


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

up


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

her


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Now if this wasnt the longest run-on sentence ever.


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

kooch


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

with


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

sweaty


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

man


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

made


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

spoons


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

one word at a time killer

for


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

phishin06 said:


> one word at a time killer
> 
> for












puppies


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

for me to poop on!!!

new sentence!!!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

:rock:

The


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

inbred


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Xenon (aka Mike)


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

had


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

herpes


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

which


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

resulted


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

in


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

in


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

itchiness


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

of


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Vaginal


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

urethra


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

DAMN YOU PHISHIN!! YOU RUINED IT!









Candiru


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

swam


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

So let me get this straight, Xenon is a chick


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

no he was just born with a vagina......jeez you have one give Xenon some slack

up


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

new sentance . this is fun. now lets make it 2 words per post

fish porn


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

is bad.


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

^^wouldnt know


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

I would


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> ^^wouldnt know


 ya sure :laugh:


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

monkey piss.....


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

tastes good


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

ok new sentance we ruined the last and its 3 words
Every gay guy


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

should be beaten


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

by giant aliens


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

who play banjos


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

and have tiny


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

hairy talking testicsles


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

that shoot loads


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

of protein enriched


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

chocolate bunghole spray


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

thats good for


----------



## 521 1N5 (Apr 25, 2003)

mouthwash


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

the one and


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

dude for me to poop on!!


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

stop screwing it up!! now 4 wordd

Bottles can be used


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

as a sex toy


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

for ugly desperate lonely


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

people like u crazyklown


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

to be pooped on


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

like adios big gaping


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

hands, chocking Crazyklown


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

AHA IT WAS 4 WORDS!! you messed it up

hands gape?? ok now back to story New sentence

The monkey had mental


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

piranhas eating his buttcrack


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

it dissappeared into a


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

deep hole that looked


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

like a retarded rhom


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

on heroine and crack


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

that made me feel


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

like a stupid f*ck


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

becasue my wet anus


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

dreams bout fat moms


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

who throw up alot


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

a homosexual


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

:laugh:

some of this sh*t is pretty funny


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

because


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

fuckin RhomZilla............*FOUR* words!


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

Four words are fun...


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

fun...to poop on!!!


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

especially after taking exlax


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

it drips out slow







<-- face when it all comes out


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

and if u force


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

it in ur girlfriends


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

peanuts then come shooting


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

out her mouth in


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

in the form of peanutbutter


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

that tastes like ass


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

woops sry ignore this thing


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

slipx888 said:


> woops sry ignore this thing


 huh??


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

When driving my car......


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

i said something twice in a row, anyway ill start a new story

my mom is like


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

a sex crazed whore


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

who does anything for PAGE 8!!!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Whores :rasp:


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

LOL 4 WORDS LOL i start new one

Mr.harley is like a


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

personally i think this is getting old i mean comon u reached 8 npages and u reached 200 replies


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

then quite playin ya big girl!


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol k


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

This game is like....


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

a month old milk


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

jesus...you keep editing!


----------



## slipx888 (Nov 19, 2003)

lol jp im done with this topic but it was good times... o im jesus am i?


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

peace


----------



## KingJeff (Jul 22, 2003)

in da middle east.


----------



## phishin06 (Jun 11, 2003)

haha...


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Oh man that was great


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

Ok restart 5 word

Canadians dont suck I apoligize


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

alrighty guys...this topic has runned its course...thanks for playing along..


----------

